# What's your favorite feature on your Uber (or non-Uber) vehicle?



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

What feature is your car equipped with that you find most helpful for your Uber/non-Uber vehicle? Any feature you'd love to have in your Uber/non-Uber (real feature, not a pax ejection seat ah la James Bond, cause everyone would want that!) vehicle? 

On my non-Uber, I have vented seats, absolutely love the feature in Texas. 

On my Uber, the lane-keep assist is a pretty cool feature that helps steer the car if it senses that you're outside the lines. It came in handy when I had a 2 hour Uber drive at about 1am. 

As for one I'd like to have, the massage seating on some Lincoln cars, it just seems like it would pay for itself after a long day of driving.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

single ride that does both. Best feature Adaptive Cruise Control by far. A near second is heated and cooled front seats.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Heated seats, which are perfect for winter and the special safety features for winter, like stability control. I also love my backup camera, and my moonroof.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Invisible said:


> Heated seats, which are perfect for winter and the special safety features for winter, like stability control. I also love my backup camera, and my moonroof.


That reminds me, remote start is another good feature. Let's the AC temp to a good condition before entering.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

TXUbering said:


> That reminds me, remote start is another good feature. Let's the AC temp to a good condition before entering.


Lucky you. But my car heats up fast.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

SHalester said:


> single ride that does both. Best feature Adaptive Cruise Control by far. A near second is heated and cooled front seats.


I've heard mixed reviews on the Adaptive Cruise Control depending on the make/model. I've heard some are overly aggressive, and some are too slow.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Cruise control is my favorite feature. When driving, I drove at night and I always tried to get long trips, so lots of freeway driving was involved with very little traffic. Perfect environment for cruise control.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

TXUbering said:


> What feature is your car equipped with that you find most helpful for your Uber/non-Uber vehicle?


A steering wheel and a brake pedal.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Love my ludicrous mode


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

This little gem:










Electric continuously variable displacement AC compressor. Tesla's have them. So do Toyota/Lexus hybrids. No belt, no annoying on/off cycling, they can still run with the engine off and best of all, the AC is super freezing cold. Definitely my favorite feature this summer.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Power rear doors and trunk. Being able to open them with the remote is pretty nice as well.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TXUbering said:


> What feature is your car equipped with that you find most helpful for your Uber/non-Uber vehicle? Any feature you'd love to have in your Uber/non-Uber (real feature, not a pax ejection seat ah la James Bond, cause everyone would want that!) vehicle?
> 
> On my non-Uber, I have vented seats, absolutely love the feature in Texas.
> 
> ...


The steering wheel


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

The taxi-meter.

I get 326-452% per mile of what the same class of uber/lyft vehice gets.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Invisible said:


> Lucky you. But my car heats up fast.


I do miss the heated steering wheel on my old Optima, it ran so hot that I'd have to turn it off after about 30 minutes cause it would get so hot.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

For Ubering I always loved my rear seat ejection module. Press button/roof retract/rear seat slingshot.....goodbye paxhole!

Of course I only used the option on the very worst paxholes.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> A steering wheel and a brake pedal.


That's TWO features!


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

TXUbering said:


> I've heard mixed reviews on the Adaptive Cruise Control depending on the make/model. I've heard some are overly aggressive, and some are too slow.


On mine, the distance is adjustable (like 5 settings) so it can be aggressive or smooth.

The other thing I have found that I like more than I thought is the blind spot indicators. Very handy.

Lane keeping, meh. It is not tight enough. It mostly just pinballs between the lines. I would probably get pulled over for DWI if I used it much.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> Love my ludicrous mode


Ludicrous until the battery depletes. 



CarpeNoctem said:


> On mine, the distance is adjustable (like 5 settings) so it can be aggressive or smooth.
> 
> The other thing I have found that I like more than I thought is the blind spot indicators. Very handy.
> 
> Lane keeping, meh. It is not tight enough. It mostly just pinballs between the lines. I would probably get pulled over for DWI if I used it much.


Lol, yeah I have read that some systems leave enough room to so that other people see enough space and think it's ok to cut you off.



tohunt4me said:


> The steering wheel


Well, there are a lot of controls on them nowadays, radio controls, cruise control, etc.


----------



## tattheuberdriver (Jul 6, 2020)

I pay for and have google play so I'm gonna say my radio... I'm huge on music and it helps get me through the day... not to mention that you can play anything for anoyne, increasing chances for a tip. It might sound NUTS but I've been tipped just for changing the music for some... Try it, might work out for you!! Other than that, thank God for A.C. and automatic transmission!! lol


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

TXUbering said:


> I've heard mixed reviews on the Adaptive Cruise Control depending on the make/model. I've heard some are overly aggressive, and some are too slow.


well, I can only speak about Acura RDX. ACC is the best thing, imho, on my ride. NO issues, no problems. Runs perfectly. You can set the 'distance' from car in front and if the 'beeping' drives you bonkers, you can disable it. I leave it on so I know the ding dong in front of me isn't doing the speed limit and time for lane change.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

The tube I have to blow into to start the vehicle.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Ssgcraig said:


> The tube I have to blow into to start the vehicle.


How much does he pay you? :whistling:



SHalester said:


> well, I can only speak about Acura RDX. ACC is the best thing, imho, on my ride. NO issues, no problems. Runs perfectly. You can set the 'distance' from car in front and if the 'beeping' drives you bonkers, you can disable it. I leave it on so I know the ding dong in front of me isn't doing the speed limit and time for lane change.


The reviews I've read on some of those systems is that it leaves a large enough gap in some that other drivers are ok with inviting themselves into the space, and then your CC slows down more to avoid the new car that cut in front of you.

One feature that I did notice someone mention was a sunroof. My optima had a panoramic sun roof, and that was nice, the smaller ones, not so much.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

TXUbering said:


> How much does he pay you? :whistling:


Your assumption that it's a he is sexist and offensive.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Three Favorite Features: 

1. Air Conditioning 
2. Air Conditioning
3. Air Conditioning


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

TXUbering said:


> One feature that I did notice someone mention was a sunroof.


poo. My car came with one, even tho I didn't want it. Have never, ever opened it or the 'shade' portion. Hate 'em. but love ACC.


----------



## tattheuberdriver (Jul 6, 2020)

Ssgcraig said:


> Your assumption that it's a he is sexist and offensive.


LORD, I hope he's kidding lol


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Ssgcraig said:


> Your assumption that it's a he is sexist and offensive.


If you're getting all up into the fallopians, then 



SHalester said:


> poo. My car came with one, even tho I didn't want it. Have never, ever opened it or the 'shade' portion. Hate 'em. but love ACC.


The pano would probably help with tips, but the regular sized ones, probably not.


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

On nice days I really liked having a sunroof. Even with just the shade open was nice at times.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

SHalester said:


> poo. My car came with one, even tho I didn't want it. Have never, ever opened it or the 'shade' portion. Hate 'em. but love ACC.


You're in Cali, so you get good weather year round. Here we have 3 months of summer, so gotta enjoy every bit of it. Summer here and fall are the only reason most stay here because our winters are too long, blistery cold, cloudy and snowy.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

tattheuberdriver said:


> I pay for and have google play so I'm gonna say my radio... I'm huge on music and it helps get me through the day... not to mention that you can play anything for anoyne, increasing chances for a tip. It might sound NUTS but I've been tipped just for changing the music for some... Try it, might work out for you!! Other than that, thank God for A.C. and automatic transmission!! lol


I picked up a woman and she thought my car was going to be decked out like the last Uber driver that picked her up in the same car. He asked her what her favorite color was before picking her up, he changed the mood lighting inside the car to that color. She also asked if I had a tablet that she could pick music from. Apparently, he had a tablet that was connected to his vehicle via blue-tooth and let them select songs, play games, etc. on the tablet. And here I thought providing them with chewing gum or water was going overboard. :roflmao:



KevinJohnson said:


> Three Favorite Features:
> 
> 1. Air Conditioning
> 2. Air Conditioning
> 3. Air Conditioning


I like turning on my vented seats when I have a person in the passenger's seat that's never been in my car. Then I give it a good 15 count for them to say something about their butt. I did that once with the heated seats, and the guy was like, "My ass is hot", talk about an awkward moment....never again!



CarpeNoctem said:


> On nice days I really liked having a sunroof. Even with just the shade open was nice at times.


In Texas there is about 3-4 days a year where having it opened is nice.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

SEAT WARMERS‼

Big fan of burning hot. Burned myself a few times with small heater I have under my desk at work.

Sometimes I'll lift the back of my shirt up just so it touches the heated seats directly &#128293;


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> SEAT WARMERS‼
> 
> Big fan of burning hot. Burned myself a few times with small heater I have under my desk at work.
> 
> ...


WTH?!?!?! I hate those little heaters btw. How many times I've had to deal with people that blew out a circuit for an entire cubicle section because they had to have their heaters on IN THE SUMMER..... sigh.....


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

TXUbering said:


> WTH?!?!?! I hate those little heaters btw. How many times I've had to deal with people that blew out a circuit for an entire cubicle section because they had to have their heaters on IN THE SUMMER..... sigh.....


Dont hate on my mini heater &#128530;. Although every person that gets near my desk complains how hot it is &#129325;. Even other women. Oopsie. Just love ❤ the heat, burn‼&#128585;


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Dont hate on my mini heater &#128530;. Although every person that gets near my desk complains how hot it is &#129325;. Even other women. Oopsie. Just love ❤ the heat, burn‼&#128585;


Well you tend to draw a lot of heat on here... :whistling:


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

TXUbering said:


> If you're getting all up into the fallopians, then


My feeble attempt at being a snowflake.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Butt coolers are da bomb! Unfortunately I don’t have them in my truck. I also don’t have leather, so it’s okay most of the time. On my wife’s Tahoe w/black leather they are mandatory.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Ssgcraig said:


> My feeble attempt at being a snowflake.


You're a closeted one :wink: :whistling:



TomTheAnt said:


> Butt coolers are da bomb! Unfortunately I don't have them in my truck. I also don't have leather, so it's okay most of the time. On my wife's Tahoe w/black leather they are mandatory.


Yes they are, and great for combating swamp ass.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

tattheuberdriver said:


> I pay for and have google play so I'm gonna say my radio... I'm huge on music and it helps get me through the day... not to mention that you can play anything for anoyne, increasing chances for a tip. It might sound NUTS but I've been tipped just for changing the music for some... Try it, might work out for you!! Other than that, thank God for A.C. and automatic transmission!! lol


https://slickdeals.net/f/14182115-3...o-dot-3rd-gen-1-new-subscribers?src=frontpage


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Best features are the ones that pay for themselves.

One fewer speeding ticket, cruise control paid for.

One fewer accident, ABS pays for itself.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

My favorite is cruise control, I use it a lot. Don't have adaptive cruise control did not want to spend another $3,500 for the package that included it, also I did not want lane assist which was included in that package.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> lane assist which was included in that package.


have it and it is quite annoying. Nanny.


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Features? We don't need no features


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

SHalester said:


> have it and it is quite annoying. Nanny.


Is there not a way to turn it off?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

CarpeNoctem said:


> Is there not a way to turn it off?


.....of course, but it doesn't 'stick', so you have to do each time you start the car. I've learned to just ignore it.


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

SHalester said:


> .....of course, but it doesn't 'stick', so you have to do each time you start the car. I've learned to just ignore it.


Ahh.

You might have a look around the car hacking sites. There is a tool called Forscan, that is used for Fords, that allows ppl to go in and change a lot of the default settings.

Forscan may work for all cars in some capacity since it connects via the OBD2 connector. If so, you may just need to find the memory address where that lane keeping default setting is kept and change it. People have mapped out a lot of the Ford settings. You may find your car has been mapped as well or uses a similar app instead of Forscan.

Just a thought...


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

Butt-friendly ventilated seat 😊. It cools itself down as rapid as 2 minutes. This feature is extremely useful in Houston summer when you leave the car under the sun for whatever reason. I wish the cooling feature could apply to the entire seat.

The dynamic cruise control function is very annoying. Fortunately you can switch off the 'dynamic' function by holding the cruise control tab for 3 consecutive seconds. A hard braking follows when it deems itself too close to the car ahead (although safety distance set to 1 = lowest). The reverse holds true to catch up to the set speed after the path is clear. When it becomes defective, it also costs more to fix should the radar sensors are the problem. Conventional cruise control is the best in my opinion.

Here is an impressive but not quite useful feature - The steering wheel tilts upward and the driver seat slide backward after the engine is shut off. I guess the underlying logic is to allow more space for a 'bulky' driver to exit the vehicle. The seat also comes with a memory for 3 preferences. Once you have set yours, the seat, along with the side mirrors, adjust themselves to your preferred settings whenever you push the start engine button.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

losiglow said:


> This little gem:
> 
> View attachment 483222
> 
> ...


Ohhhh....Yes, Sir!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Intimidation value


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

My 3rd vehicle is pretty basic and old, it's given me an appreciation for the sensors in my other vehicles. I'll find myself backing out and having to remember that I actually have to watch for oncoming traffic. The rear camera is also great, but the same applies. I feel like it's making me dumber behind the wheel.



Frontier Guy said:


> Intimidation value


Something like this?


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

My favorite feature is the touch door handles that auto recognize me, lock and unlock my car as well as roll all the windows down and up if held.

Second favorite are the auto pull shut doors. Lightly close and it pulls itself shut.

I guess third would be the heater steering wheel.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

TXUbering said:


> My 3rd vehicle is pretty basic and old, it's given me an appreciation for the sensors in my other vehicles. I'll find myself backing out and having to remember that I actually have to watch for oncoming traffic. The rear camera is also great, but the same applies. I feel like it's making me dumber behind the wheel.
> 
> 
> Something like this?


That lack of sensors should make you a better driver, it forces you to actually drive and pay attention, I despise my backup camera and sensors


----------



## Khorasani (Jul 26, 2020)

The only car that have. I drive it for gig apps on the weekends.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

In winter I love my heated steering wheel and heated seats. I usually invite the pax to sit up front to use the seat heater.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Frontier Guy said:


> That lack of sensors should make you a better driver, it forces you to actually drive and pay attention, I despise my backup camera and sensors


Trust me, I know how reliant I've gotten with tech. I just took the old one out for a drive, and I find myself looking down for a navigation screen. I think the last 5 cars I've had had some sort of navigation system. With the old truck that I'm driving, I haven't even put a phone mount on it. One thing I do miss is my 6-speed GTO. Something about driving a manual that forces you to be engaged.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Uberguyken said:


> My favorite feature is the touch door handles that auto recognize me, lock and unlock my car as well as roll all the windows down and up if held.
> 
> Second favorite are the auto pull shut doors. Lightly close and it pulls itself shut.
> 
> ...


I found out that my new truck has a cool feature on the keyfob, you press the unlock button twice, and the windows roll down, which makes it nice to extract heat before getting in.

Another cool feature is the front camera actually scans speed limit signs and shows the speed limit on the speedometer.


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

TXUbering said:


> I found out that my new truck has a cool feature on the keyfob, you press the unlock button twice, and the windows roll down, which makes it nice to extract heat before getting in.
> 
> Another cool feature is the front camera actually scans speed limit signs and shows the speed limit on the speedometer.


My car has a feature where I can look out the windshield to see the speed limit sign.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

A few -


Blind spot camera, shows up on the dash
Android Auto, I hit Navigate on Uber and it transfers to Maps on the car's system
Brake hold, it's reverse cruise control. Come to a stop and you can take your foot off the brake. Lets me stretch my legs 
Keyless and ignition with proximity locking. Put your hand on the door handle or lift the trunk and it unlocks automatically. Walk away from the car and it locks. Invaluable doing Eats, especially when juggling a bag of food and drinks
'18 Civic EX


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

TXUbering said:


> What feature is your car equipped with that you find most helpful for your Uber/non-Uber vehicle? Any feature you'd love to have in your Uber/non-Uber (real feature, not a pax ejection seat ah la James Bond, cause everyone would want that!) vehicle?
> 
> On my non-Uber, I have vented seats, absolutely love the feature in Texas.
> 
> ...


 "me"


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

islanddriver said:


> "me"


Might want to check your car's manufacturer, I think there's a recall on that part.


----------



## 34-Methoxyzacko (May 9, 2020)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Cruise control is my favorite feature. When driving, I drove at night and I always tried to get long trips, so lots of freeway driving was involved with very little traffic. Perfect environment for cruise control.


Agreed! Probably 70% of the trips I've given have been in the 2AM-6AM window; Cruise control is an active part of my driving. I didn't realize just HOW much I loved it until the [poorly designed, imo] toggle broke on my 2016 Sonata. I wouldn't buy another one simply because of that design.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Ventilated seats, HUD display and stereo system in the Escalade.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Heated Steering wheel. When I first bought a car that had it, I thought the idea was kind of dumb. After 10 years (and Canadian Winters) I prefer the heated steering wheel to the heated seats. Just a lovely feature. Heats within 10 seconds. Makes you feel all warm and tingly.



ANT 7 said:


> In winter I love my heated steering wheel and heated seats. I usually invite the pax to sit up front to use the seat heater.


Fortunate that my car has heated seats in the back. It's a big hit from November-April in Toronto.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

TollTags- when you go through the airport TollTag lanes, the gate arms opens up and some kinda otherworldly lighting power goes through my body. I wouldn’t mind doing that all day. Then you have the idiot who gets stuck in the TollTag lanes, he doesn’t have the TollTag or he is confused and disoriented .:laugh: Panic in his face is every enjoyable to watch.


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

Adaptive cruise control and active lane guidance. Not quite as fancy as a tesla of course, but steering with a couple fingers and resting the legs while I let the car in front of me set the speed is very nice on longer trips.



Ssgcraig said:


> The tube I have to blow into to start the vehicle.


I once knew someone who had one of those. They used to have their significant other blow into it before they drank and drove, but half the time their SO was drinking too. I would get slurred drunken voicemails asking me to come over to blow into it for them, from the sound of it calling from inside the car. Umm how about no... I think they eventually lost their license totally.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

The manual transmission. One of the hardest to find features in a new car.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

waldowainthrop said:


> The manual transmission. One of the hardest to find features in a new car.


I find it a travesty that the new Corvette isn't slated to have that as an option. My "Holden" had it available as an option, but the only one I could find in my area, the dealership tried to get me at 72 months for $1100 a month. For $600 less a month, I "settled" for a slushbox.


----------



## Chris Leeeeeeee (Aug 19, 2020)

well... my dream car for ubering the people may be a tank. but i never drive a tank... so i dont know if it's work. but i think it will be really attracting eyeballs. sound crazy right 😂


----------



## S0cialm3nace (Aug 2, 2020)

Heated everything in my car is nice in the winter along with remote start... but my favorite thing about my Uber car is the turbo. Pssssst! 🤪 I wish I had adaptive cruise control like my wife’s car. Also wish I didn’t have to use premium gas and get 25mpg...


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

TXUbering said:


> I find it a travesty that the new Corvette isn't slated to have that as an option. My "Holden" had it available as an option, but the only one I could find in my area, the dealership tried to get me at 72 months for $1100 a month. For $600 less a month, I "settled" for a slushbox.


I hear you. While I prefer manual they are getting hard to find. Then again, I'm not sure I would want a 7 or 10 speed (or something ridiculous) manual. And, while not as fun, they say autos are actually faster.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Mine has to be the Pioneer AVH-W4500NEX stereo head unit. Aftermarket stereo of course, but it has wireless CarPlay, which definitely changed my driving life. No more needing to plug my phone into anything in my car (my phone mount is also wireless charger). Just clip and go, or unclip and walk in to store to pick up orders, etc. so convenient.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

CarpeNoctem said:


> I hear you. While I prefer manual they are getting hard to find. Then again, I'm not sure I would want a 7 or 10 speed (or something ridiculous) manual. And, while not as fun, they say autos are actually faster.


My GTO had a 6 speed and I had to make sure I was stationary and I had to shift it all the way to the right and back. One day I thought I had shifted in reverse, but I was in 6th gear. To my surprise, the LS2 engine actually had enough grunt to get the car moving forward. I may have to buy a beater with a manual just so that I have something to row the gears in.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

CarpeNoctem said:


> And, while not as fun, they say autos are actually faster.


Especially from a dead stop. And with regular Joe Blow driving. With auto you just stomp you foot down and off you go. With manual you have to have a bit of coordination to get that thing moving fast enough off the line.

Just in general, of course... Lots of variables in play.


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

TXUbering said:


> My GTO had a 6 speed and I had to make sure I was stationary and I had to shift it all the way to the right and back. One day I thought I had shifted in reverse, but I was in 6th gear. To my surprise, the LS2 engine actually had enough grunt to get the car moving forward. I may have to buy a beater with a manual just so that I have something to row the gears in.


Other than a couple of old ones and my current one, they were all standards. Some of them got a bit tiring in Dallas traffic but I would still have one if I could. The one I have now has a button that can be used to manually shift a 6 spd but it is not the same.



TomTheAnt said:


> Especially from a dead stop. And with regular Joe Blow driving. With auto you just stomp you foot down and off you go. With manual you have to have a bit of coordination to get that thing moving fast enough off the line.
> 
> Just in general, of course... Lots of variables in play.


In a quarter mile there is no doubt that the automatic is faster but I'm not so sure on twisty courses. I think friction braking and the ability to keep the engine revs up for corners would be quicker than an automatic hunting for gears.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

CarpeNoctem said:


> In a quarter mile there is no doubt that the automatic is faster but I'm not so sure on twisty courses. I think friction braking and the ability to keep the engine revs up for corners would be quicker than an automatic hunting for gears.


Yes. Twisties are whole nother ballgame.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

CarpeNoctem said:


> Other than a couple of old ones and my current one, they were all standards. Some of them got a bit tiring in Dallas traffic but I would still have one if I could. The one I have now has a button that can be used to manually shift a 6 spd but it is not the same.
> 
> In a quarter mile there is no doubt that the automatic is faster but I'm not so sure on twisty courses. I think friction braking and the ability to keep the engine revs up for corners would be quicker than an automatic hunting for gears.





TomTheAnt said:


> Yes. Twisties are whole nother ballgame.


One thing I loved about that GTO, around that time the Chargers were just coming out, and a guy was pacing me and egging me on. I slowly dropped it into 3rd gear, and was gone. I think it took his ****** (wow, really going to censor "transmission" with the "nny" ending?) a good second to drop into the appropriate gear. Good times!

Oh and I will say this, dual clutch transmissions, once they make them a little more durable and refined, I can make a sacrifice to one of those.



waldowainthrop said:


> The manual transmission. One of the hardest to find features in a new car.


Do you like buttering that [email protected]?


----------



## Timinftl (Sep 7, 2019)

Chris Leeeeeeee said:


> well... my dream car for ubering the people may be a tank. but i never drive a tank... so i dont know if it's work. but i think it will be really attracting eyeballs. sound crazy right &#128514;


It's cool, power everything !


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

All the party girls you can handle

My 1989 Testarossa Nero y Nero. Pull up and open the door, watch them run to get in.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I had a rental car a couple weekends ago, drove from Indianapolis to Orlando in it. It had this annoying feature that automatically turned the high beams on and off. Drove me crazy, never could figure out how to turn it off.


----------



## 4Runner lover (Nov 1, 2020)

Crawl Control, and KDSS(Kinetic Dynamic Suspension System).


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

adaptive cruise control for those of us who don't want to pay for a Tesla.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Amos69 said:


> All the party girls you can handle
> 
> My 1989 Testarossa Nero y Nero. Pull up and open the door, watch them run to get in.


I used to have a red/tan 1987 TR.......lovely car.......shifting at 7,000 RPM in a tunnel was the best thing in the world.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> I used to have a red/tan 1987 TR.......lovely car.......shifting at 7,000 RPM in a tunnel was the best thing in the world.


Tunnel Driving as an art form.

Our new tunnel under Seattle is an amazing canvas.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Yeah, we have a 500 meter tunnel under our airport runway. Utterly fantastic in the proper vehicle too.


----------



## hooj (Aug 18, 2018)

TXUbering said:


> What feature is your car equipped with that you find most helpful for your Uber/non-Uber vehicle? Any feature you'd love to have in your Uber/non-Uber (real feature, not a pax ejection seat ah la James Bond, cause everyone would want that!) vehicle?
> 
> On my non-Uber, I have vented seats, absolutely love the feature in Texas.
> 
> ...


Radio controls on the wheel. 
Sunroof + tilt (especially since Covid). 
The locks. 
The fact Toyota made it - reliable AF


----------



## phreeradical (Jan 6, 2017)

Tape deck!


----------

